# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  tantalizing sex tease???

## Howie

I have been baffled by this situation.

I believe that it is normal to have fantasies. To a degree.

I of coarse think it is wrong in waking life to get over engrossed in, or act upon your fantasies.
But here is my problem.

I have dreams that I am in a tantalizing situation with woman. Things may become heated or flirting, but it becomes out of reach every time.
Even in my lucid dreams. My psyche will not allow this control. Control to act.

I thought this was a good thing. I am beginning to wonder. Should these feeling be suppressed? Deep down somewhere, I must think so. But in the end, it is as though I'm frustrated.
There has been lengthy discussions over the morality of sex in our dreams and especially those of which are lucid and what we choose to do.

I wanted to get the members take on a general perspective of this particular situation.

thanks guys/gals  ::twisted::  <>  ::angel::

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm really starting to think it's a guy thing.  Males seem to have a lot more trouble with sex in dreams than females.  It's the first lucid thing I did, and I had to learn not to do it, so I could do other things.  

I'm sure it's not true for all men, and can be overcome.  Good luck.

----------


## lonestarx

Howie I guess my topics are one of the discussions that sparked this thread lol? Thats fine. I have no clue though. Tonight Im going to FILD and hopefully try not to have sex but gets goals done like shoot lighting and fire  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Perhaps this is a reflection of your current love life, lack there of, etc (of which I know nothing of of course  :tongue2:  ).

----------


## Howie

> I'm really starting to think it's a guy thing. Males seem to have a lot more trouble with sex in dreams than females. It's the first lucid thing I did, and I had to learn not to do it, so I could do other things.



Wow. I never took this into consideration. That would add a lot of possibilities.
Possibly giving my self too much credit, I had thought maybe my learned, bedded in morals, were in part, preventing me from acting. 

What difference between the male and females perspective could this imply? What do you think MoonBeamer?
*"Learn not to do it."* -  ::laughhard::   :Pissed: 

Maybe it is the males punishment for being pigs. Dirty filthy sex mongers.






> Perhaps this is a reflection of your current love life, lack there of, etc




This would certainly seem on the surface to manifest those type of dreams.
I do not have them often, which one would think I am not lacking in that manner. At the same time, _being out of reach_ may seem to go in the same direction?






> Howie I guess my topics are one of the discussions that sparked this thread lol? Thats fine. I have no clue though. Tonight Im going to FILD and hopefully try not to have sex but gets goals done like shoot lighting and fire




I'm actually not sure of your topic. Could you direct me to it/them?
Mine was spawned from my own dream experiences.

Thanks thanks and thanks!

----------


## roguext22

> [COLOR="DarkGreen"]
> I believe that it is normal to have fantasies. To a degree.
> 
> I of coarse think it is wrong in waking life to get over engrossed in, or act upon your fantasies.



Thats a good point...if you will go nuts with your imagination = daydreaming = fantasies...then you will sleep better..  :smiley:  
and you will rest more...but it wont change much of the problem.  :smiley:

----------


## Howie

> Thats a good point...if you will go nuts with your imagination = daydreaming = fantasies...then you will sleep better..  
> and you will rest more...but it wont change much of the problem.



So you think the opposite would work?  

I'm a lucid virgin.
Well unless you consider - I did not have sexual relations with that woman  ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> Wow. I never took this into consideration. That would add a lot of possibilities. [
> Possibly giving my self too much credit, I had thought maybe my learned, bedded in morals, were in part, preventing me from acting.





Well, I think you would know if that were the case. 





> What difference between the male and females perspective could this imply? What do you think MoonBeamer?





I was having a conversation with someone about the fact that males should be able to have multiple orgasms in lucid dreams, because ultimately it's all in the mind, right?  There shouldn't be a physiologic reason stopping him, but maybe it was too ingrained from IRL to stop after one.  Just like I have trouble getting thru solid objects in dreams, because I can't IRL.  If he could get past that, there'e no reason it shouldn't be possible. 

I know not all males have trouble with  this; I've posts where they are describing having orgasms in dreams, but it seems like there are a lot more where they have to avoid it to avoid waking up.  That seems a similar problem--I don't know why they wake up when females seem to be able to do it easily and stay in the dream, but surely since it is really all in the mind, that could be overcome too, if you wanted to put enough effort into it.





> Maybe it is the males punishment for being pigs. Dirty filthy sex mongers.





I hope you are joking--if not, we may have found the source of the problem. ::embarrassed::

----------


## roguext22

> So you think the opposite would work?  
> 
> I'm a lucid virgin.
> Well unless you consider - I did not have sexual relations with that woman



lol..go nuts with whatever you want to do, in your fantasies...  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

This idea sparked from reading Moonbeam's posts, if you're having trouble getting some as a guy why not try it from the other side? Change yourself into a female and see if that works.. just for the hell of it. I've had sex as a guy in lucid dreams and it is very different experience. Come to think of it there were a couple of times I did it as a guy I did wake up before I orgasmed.  ::?: 

We'll find a way for you to lose that lucid virginity yet Howie.

----------


## Moonbeam

I did it as a man once and it seemed pretty similar at the end.

----------


## Howie

> Come to think of it there were a couple of times I did it as a guy I did wake up before I orgasmed.



Very different than real life eey?   ::microwave:: 






> This idea sparked from reading Moonbeam's posts, if you're having trouble getting some as a guy why not try it from the other side? Change yourself into a female and see if that works.. just for the hell of it. I've had sex as a guy in lucid dreams and it is very different experience. 
> 
> We'll find a way for you to lose that lucid virginity yet Howie.



Now this seems odd. Never thought of that. 
I have been a woman in my dreams four times before. I felt like I had the perspective of a woman. But that can only be what all the data that my brain has processed to what I _think_ it would be like. Just as I have been other people. I can't truly know their feelings.
At any rate, what I desire is the female. If I did do this, do you think it would alleviate that?
When you both were men in your dreams, did you desire woman consciously ? Did you make it a point to desire a man or did it come natural.

( just have to throw this out there)
If you did, could that be a possible desire to experience affection from a woman to woman perspective?


This has become very deep. A lot of subconscious variables.  :smiley:

----------


## DrTechnical

You describe your psyche not allowing you to act it out? I'm not sure what that means?

I will tell you what I struggled with and what the simple solution was. When I was focusing on LD sex as a milestone, I was flirting with or otherwise propositioning woman. Their responses ranged from no to out right chuckles. 

The solution to this problem was simple. When I approach a woman in a LD, I just start kissing, fondling, removing clothes etc ... expecting her to go with that flow. That works 100&#37; of the time.

Perhaps that will help?

----------


## moe007

Ive only had two lucid dreams in my life. Only one of those that i had semi-full control over.

I was flying and talking to a bird. When I decided to try to change it into a sex dream, I woke up.

Pretty disappointing. But what somebody said about changing your sex and having sex..? I dont understand how you could change into a man from woman.

Explain  :smiley: ?

----------


## Moonbeam

> Pretty disappointing. But what somebody said about changing your sex and having sex..? I dont understand how you could change into a man from woman.



We're talking about dreams, remember?  All things are possible.  :wink2:  This is actually low to midway-difficult in the spectrum of dream control for me--harder than flying, easier than going thru walls or conjuring objects.

----------


## moe007

> We're talking about dreams, remember?  All things are possible.  This is actually low to midway-difficult in the spectrum of dream control for me--harder than flying, easier than going thru walls or conjuring objects.



Yeah even though in dream, I dont understand how you would do that? Imagine yourself the opposite, and look down? Haha check to see if you grew boobs?

Ive flown before like i said in my above post, but it was such low lucidity that when i tried to change the scene i woke up.

I doubt if i tried to grow boobs id be successful ::roll::

----------


## Moonbeam

Same way you do anything else in a lucid, which is kind of hard to explain.  You just have to "know" it will work.  In my case, I can't fake it--it happens automatically (flying, sex-change, conjuring, etc).  If I have to think about it too much, it usually won't work right.

And if you think you won't be successful, you probably won't.

----------


## moe007

> Same way you do anything else in a lucid, which is kind of hard to explain.  You just have to "know" it will work.  In my case, I can't fake it--it happens automatically (flying, sex-change, conjuring, etc).  If I have to think about it too much, it usually won't work right.
> 
> And if you think you won't be successful, you probably won't.



I dont know, ive only had two lucid dream, one of which i did NOTHING in, i just knew i was dreaming and enjoyed the scenery then woke up.

The other one was when i flew, which was the first lucid dream i ever had. But i also woke up  :Bang head: 


My next lucid dream im going to try all these things, to see if i get the hang of it

----------


## Moonbeam

It just takes practice.  It took me a long time to make progress on some things; other things came easier.  Just keep trying.  Good job on the flying--some people find that really hard to do.

----------


## Howie

I generally do not focus too much attention on sex. I do not seek sex out as I become lucid. However, if the dream content is present when I do become lucid, well it quite frankly is hard to resist. 
Then if I go to act on this feeling the whole thing goes aerie.

Next time I will play hard to get.  ::D: 

Hey Moony -could you elaborate on my post after yous?

----------


## Moonbeam

This one? Sorry, I didn't see the question in it before.





> When you both were men in your dreams, did you desire woman consciously ? Did you make it a point to desire a man or did it come natural.



The time I can remember off-hand, I was with a woman in a bed and something scary was going on.  For some reason I thought she would feel better if I was a man, so I turned into one.  Then it just sort of naturally  happened.

Like I was telling moe, it was like other lucid accomplishments--I didn't think too much about it, I didn't even think about if I could do it or not, I just did it.

I can't remember another time right now, but I'm sure it would have been the same way.  The one time I forced a sex-change was for the lucid task of the month, and I didn't have sex--it was all I could do to get my reflection to change.

I don't know if you want to start incubating something, but that's what I would do.  Sometimes my incubations take a long time, I'll think and think, then several months later I'll just find myself spontaneously doing what I had long since given up on.  Maybe that would work.

So lots of sex-incubation for you.  :wink2:   Maybe you could imagine a DC doing all the work--I think I read about someone else (a guy) who tried this; instead of him approaching the DC, he "willed" her to do it all.  If you want to do the sex-change thing, I'm not sure what to incubate exactly, but maybe you can think of something.

----------


## Anonimus

LOL I'm a male and I have absolutely no problem having sex in dreams, lucid or otherwise. In fact, when I do have sex dreams I usually have sex with every female I see.  ::banana:: 

I'm actually quite the opposite IRL, preferring to be a little more reserved and not so aggressive though I do get "some".

----------


## LlamaBeanz

> I wanted to get the members take on a general perspective of this particular situation.
> 
> thanks guys/gals  <>




<---- guilty      ::hump::

----------


## Vex Kitten

> When you both were men in your dreams, did you desire woman consciously ? Did you make it a point to desire a man or did it come natural.
> 
> ( just have to throw this out there)
> If you did, could that be a possible desire to experience affection from a woman to woman perspective?
> 
> 
> This has become very deep. A lot of subconscious variables.



I was a guy so naturally I went for a female, not really because i desired to but because it was sort of the thing to do I guess.

I also had lucid sex with a guy while I was a guy and that was very odd. It felt good but not quite right or substantial? 

I agree with Moonbeam, let the DC do all the work. That kind of worked out in a couple of my last lucid sexcapades. The DC's did everything and all i had to do was lay back and relax. Put on the charm and I'm sure you'll win some lucky lady DC over.

----------


## Howie

You girls have given me a lot of good insight and I thank you for that.  :smiley: 
I also posted this in my DJ. But the twist (not in green) is why I posted here as well
thoughts?



A rather odd dream. I awoke at 4:40 A.M. and I could not go back to sleep.

I was in my old room at another house I now rent. For a good portion of time it was my room growing up.
I was in the room and a girl from the bank that I go to entered the room. Wooo. OK. She is a cute little thing. I was excited < ya know  The odd part is she acted as if we had been going out for a long time. Things progressed in a physical way. It was very nice. Afterwards she said, "well I am going to move in next Tuesday." (do you quote DCs? ) To my surprise because I really had the mind set that we just began going out, I guess?
I got out of bed and began to clean my shotgun. This was now important for some reason. To my confusion, she kept rambling on about moving in blah blah. *The Weird twist. I looked up and now in the bed was a man. HE too acted like we have been a couple. Confusion. How did this come to be? He took off his shirt. He was a scrawny little weasel. I felt disgusted. Violated in a way. I felt like I was manipulated and also felt guilt for putting myself in that situation. I thought my homo phobic days were long gone thing of my youth. But I am now awake and have a pit in my stomach.
I wonder if I had become lucid what might have unfolded?

----------


## Vex Kitten

It's progress by the sound of it though the ending wasn't all that pretty.
What do you think you would have done if you were lucid? Maybe you should plan for that if the occasion comes up so you won't be left standing there wondering wtf and possibly loose lucidity.

And... I must ask...

Why did you start cleaning a shot gun after the girl mentioned moving in with you?

Scary and kinky.
 :tongue2:

----------


## Howie

> It's progress by the sound of it though the ending wasn't all that pretty.
> What do you think you would have done if you were lucid? Maybe you should plan for that if the occasion comes up so you won't be left standing there wondering wtf and possibly loose lucidity.
> 
> And... I must ask...
> 
> Why did you start cleaning a shot gun after the girl mentioned moving in with you?
> 
> Scary and kinky.



Ha ha good point. I did not feel hostile wit the gun.  :wink2: 

Another good point. To be ready. I hate when that happens. That is exactly it too. funny stuff.
I like to interact with dream characters. I have no interest in any physical activity, but I think I will drill my subconscious for some answers.

----------


## TheOneAxiom

I don't know...if a hot girl I was ready to get with turned to a man I would conjure a gold-plate .44 Desert Eagle (I play too much Call of Duty 4) and waste that son-of-b***h-homo-demon who just ruined my dream..

But if you are about to have lucid-sex and you don't want to whats the problem? Your dream, your doctrine..you could do it, you could decapitate her, run away...numerous things

Those are things I think of before dreaming...having sex with some girl, shooting something, pissing myself...I think its more worry than anything, maybe if you do it then that will be it...if not, then conjure a porn-star or a sexcologist and consult them and will them into giving you what you want to hear  ::D: 

Thats just my 2 cents, I haven't had a full-lucid dream yet...just one paralysis and a semi-lucid where I kissed some redheaded girl then ran down the block and got shot...

As for quoting people in your dreams I have done it before and they think of rhymes I could of sworn I heard long ago...creepy what your sub-concious remembers

----------


## Lunalight

I think some things Moonbeam said are some good points, like the one about for some reason in some situations it might be easier for girls, and the one about letting the DC doing all the work.  That way has worked best for me in the past, and it helps me stay in the dream.  I also have the problem of having to get myself to do other dream-things.

----------


## RockNRoller123

I think you may, even if don't know it, have a lack of confidence thats whispering, "PHH! NO NO BUDDY, NOT EEEVEN IN YOUR DREAMS!"  so think to yourself now and again, " I AM THE MOTHER FUCKING SHIT, MAN!!!"

If thats not it then think before you go to sleep, "I'm going to bone that chick good!"

(if your wondering why I spurt out all kinds of psyche stuff it's because I like studying psychology)

----------


## Muad'Dib 007

I havent tried sex/romance yet in my dreams, but the same happened with me except with violence. I couldn't seem to bring myself to be violent.(probably because of my moral values and martial arts training)

But on topic, I think it is morally ok to have sex in dreams, it's your own private world. Maybe try making her come onto you?

----------


## Howie

:tongue2:   uug 
A recent dream.

The Finer things in life.

I had a great Lucid last night. It has seemed to effect my mood of today.
I have relentlessly tried and tried over and over again to drill my subconscious, interact intellectually with my DCs and I have gotten a lot out of that approach. A lot!! 
At least a year now I have  gained very little from lucid dreaming (that I am consciously aware of)

Screw it. I let go because I can. Most lucid dreamers would think ...uh yaa dumb ass, that's what you do in lucid dreams. I just have tried to seek different boundaries and experiences while maintaining a certain moral standard.

My vent - my lucid

I was standing on a basket ball court that I used to play on in high school. Finding it odd I did a reality check and whaalaaa -I'm lucid.

I yelled bring it on! Two teams ran in from opposite sides of the court. It was my game. I can play them like a puppet, as Michael Jordan would say. Executing any move I have desired. What a thrill.
After the game I ran with my team mates, with a few stints trying to maintain my lucidity. 
I was in an Ivy League Lunch meeting with all the Staff members. Steak - shrimp, I can't remember all. I remember it seeming like,_spare no expense_. I walked by a table of some upper class folk and grabbed the steak from off his plate. DC - "What the hell do you think your doing young man?"
I think I am doing what the fuck I want. I ate as I walked. Thinking lucidly, I decided to check out the Library. I have always had a fascination with old libraries. Libraries with some type of history to them. Oak, dark, almost intimidating?
In the door I saw a female I had worked with waaay back. At that time there was no sexual relationship. Though I wanted one. Though now I shall  have. I beckoned her to come over to a  door that looked like an elevator. Things were going to progress and they began to. As she acted a thought came to me thinking, I can't wait to tell Vex kitten and Moonbeam this! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHA!!!  I felt my lucidity waining. I tried staring at my hands. No good! I woke up!  ::|:  I say  ::|: 

Funny but sad at the same time. 
What ever. The rest of the dream was nice.

----------


## Moonbeam

Almost, Howie!  Sorry Vex and I spoiled it for you!  Next time... :boogie:

----------


## muttonhead

Do what makes you happy. LD sex is not as hard as most people think. They just don't practice enough.

----------


## Virismahla

This is actually a very interesting topic. I've had sex in LDs, as both male and female. It was weird doing it as a guy, though. How could I have known what it would feel like for a guy to "orgasm"? Anyway, I think the trick is not to "ask" or "beckon" DCs. Just think of what you'd like to do. Know that it's going to happpen. This seems to work fine for me. 

One thing: it's much easier to do this without help of supplements. I usually can't hold my lucidity (or even stay asleep) long enough to do anything meaningful when using Galantamine/Choline combo.

By the way, how do you avoid turning DCs into zombies? Whenever I become lucid, all the DCs I interact with would just suddenly lose their "will". If I take their hand, they follow like a puppy. Any thoughts?

----------


## Howie

> By the way, how do you avoid turning DCs into zombies? Whenever I become lucid, all the DCs I interact with would just suddenly lose their "will". If I take their hand, they follow like a puppy. Any thoughts?



Thanks for your advice.
Our minds must put all of the info it has about a particular thing, man woman or any persona all together to manifest it in our dreams.
I've been many different characters before. Though I do not truly know what it is like to be Michael Douglas or a the opposite sex, I have a lot of my own perceptions about it.

With regards to the zombies. Do you talk to your DCs directly? Asking them questions.

----------


## Virismahla

> With regards to the zombies. Do you talk to your DCs directly? Asking them questions.



Yep. In my early LDs, I'd try and talk to DCs, ask them questions. I never once got a straight answer. Now I just tell them what to do and they do it. I wonder if it's because I once went on a murdering rampage?  ::?:

----------


## Howie

> Yep. In my early LDs, I'd try and talk to DCs, ask them questions. I never once got a straight answer. Now I just tell them what to do and they do it. I wonder if it's because I once went on a murdering rampage?



Murdering rampage in your dream I hope?  ::shock:: 

What is your take on what a dream Character is? What they represent, what manifests them?

----------


## Virismahla

> Murdering rampage in your dream I hope?



Of course.  :wink2: 





> What is your take on what a dream Character is? What they represent, what manifests them?



I'm not sure. They can't be all me, right? But I think I know what you mean. The thing is, when I'm not lucid, my DCs are quite "normal". But once I'm in control, the ones I interact with change. And they weren't like this before. Hey, is it a reflection of the fact that I have no control (which I crave) over anyone in my life, so I compensate by bossing my DCs around?  ::D:

----------


## Howie

> I'm not sure. They can't be all me, right? But I think I know what you mean. The thing is, when I'm not lucid, my DCs are quite "normal". But once I'm in control, the ones I interact with change. And they weren't like this before. Hey, is it a reflection of the fact that I have no control (which I crave) over anyone in my life, so I compensate by bossing my DCs around?



Wow that is tough to call. It would only be speculative on my part.
I feel Dream characters are impart some manifestation of ourselves, thoughts, fears etc. At the same time I can't imagine that they don't often play the role of characters that we know in one form or another.
Boy that really clears it up for you.   ::?: 

I have had so many phases throughout my LD experiences I don't really know. At one point when I was fixated on other dream content, the DCs just kind of disappeared.
Times when I truly wanted to address them, I have had some very interesting input and conversations with them -- myself?? uuh yaa.

Other times, as you see in this thread when I have almost demanded or wanted something from a DC I have been denied.

So I do think our mind state, or waking conscious status has a direct effect on our dream character's actions.

Virismahla -Confidence plays a BIG role in our Lucid dreams!
If you feel you do not have control over anyone in your life, then be confident that you CAN have control of your craving, your control of the people (DCs) in your dream. You have the control, you can learn things very effectively that will help you gain some control over your waking life situation. As if it is practice. It is YOUR dream and you can decide, with confidence.

I do know that much from experience. As seen from above, I lack the confidence that my desired situation will not play out, as a result it hasn't.
It will change as I gain confidence that it will!

----------


## AmazeO XD

Jeez.  That would really piss me off, if everytime I wanted to do it in a dream (especially a LUCID DREAM), and it would be out of reach....oh that would get me.

Well, all I can tell you is that (as you know) now that you believe that things will be out of reach, they are going to continue to be out of reach.  So while you strive to figure out what the hell kind of trick your sub-conscious is playing on you, you should work at believing that this whole thing is a fluke, and you can easily control your DC's.

----------


## Virismahla

LOL! I was just being a kook. I'm really not a control freak.  ::lol:: 

In my earlier LD episodes, I had very little control over DCs. When I asked them questions, they either looked at me as if I was nuts or simply gave me very strange answers. It was frustrating, yet interesting. An example of this would be in another thread, which describes how a lady DC led me on a wild goose chase when I asked her whether she could lead me to my dream guide. My DCs were completely uncooperative. After a dozen of such disappointing LDs, I simply gave up and didn't become lucid again for months. During this time I reflected on the fact that "since this is my LD, I should be able to do as I please". I told myself over and over that I'm in control. And I guess it paid off because now I have total control over my DCs. They're just not as interesting anymore. One time I actually changed a DC's physical appearance at will. I changed his eye color from brown to shiny sky-blue. It was cool, though. 

But this is a very good point. It can't be healthy for me to keep bossing myself around (tsk tsk!) and I sure won't learn anything. Next time instead of imposing my will on them, I would just talk to them. But if they go back to their usual tricky ways, I swear I will make them pay!

Oh gosh, there I go again.  ::?:

----------


## RockNRoller123

@virismahla

If you read the dream level guid your LD's would Be at 9 or GOD.
There's a 10, it's where you are omnipotent ONLY WHEN AND IN WHAT WAYS you want to be.

----------


## Virismahla

This may not be an appropriate thread, but I'd like to share my most recent LD experience (a few hours ago). I went to bed around 12:30 and set my alarm at 5:30. After I woke up, I took a combination of the following:

8mg Galantamine
750mg Choline (approx.)
900mg Alpha-GPC
400mg Mucuna (10% L-Dopa)
400mg EGCG (approx. 8mg Caffeine)
200mg Theanine
500mg ALCAR + 300mg ALA
Melatonin + Valerian Root Extract (trouble falling back asleep)

After some time trying to fall back asleep (around 45 minutes), I found I was suddenly outside my bedroom. It took me a few seconds to realize I was dreaming. I tried to go outside by passing through the metal-wired window. I could, but it was difficult as there was some resistance. Once outside I remained floated near the window because I could feel something coming after me. That was when I realized I shouldn't have taken the Mucuna*. It was the Dopamine that was giving me a hard time with my surrounding, as though I was being challenged. I flew away the moment that "thing" come rushing out the window at me. 

*I have tried taking Mucuna alone at bedtime and found myself always in a predicament, sometimes bordering on nightmare. I'm used to monster dreams (zombies, ghosts, demons), so it didn't cause me to wake up screaming, but in my normal dreams I fight monsters and win. In Dopamine dreams, I'm always being cut into pieces or eaten alive. What the hell, right?

I found myself in a crowded, brightly lit alley with rows of restaurants and cafes. I remembered then (actually I thought of this while replying to this thread the last time how it'd be interesting to travel in LD world using a mirror) and conjured up a mirror. It was the round type with handle and looked medieval. I lifted it and saw my reflection. I looked exactly the way I am. It was a small mirror, but it worked; I let myself get sucked through the portal... and found myself standing in a crowded street. I thought it could be fun to travel with a DC, so I grabbed the guy closest to me and I let us get sucked through the mirror. And the adventure went on for a while. 

I still say, it's much better to have a LD without help of supplements. And don't use Mucuna. It would only give you more things to overcome and I guess some people might enjoy that, but you probably won't have that good a time. 

I also wouldn't say I have 100% control in my LD, so the dream level wouldn't even be close to a 9. I don't have full control of my surroundings, just my DCs.

----------


## Howie

Omnipotent. Being conscious in a dream world is Omnipotence. From my personal experiences I do not feel you can put a level on lucidity. I once did and maybe you can. I think people have a need label everything, to gauge. Every single time that I have even thought about stages of lucidity, I have a new and differant experience. There are way to many variables to put into classifications. Just being MHO.  :smiley: 





> *I have tried taking Mucuna alone at bedtime and found myself always in a predicament, sometimes bordering on nightmare. I'm used to monster dreams (zombies, ghosts, demons), so it didn't cause me to wake up screaming, but in my normal dreams I fight monsters and win. In Dopamine dreams, I'm always being cut into pieces or eaten alive. What the hell, right?



These events being and sounding so close to my own experiences I rested on this a few days. Crossing my mind that you may have even been mocking me. Just call me  :paranoid:  
So needless to say, I can relate. However I used my lucidity to gain control of these nightmares. I used being ,eaten alive, _torn apart_ burned and such as a sign into lucidity. Then those SOBs got a taste of a conscious me. I may have been as evil to some deranged dream characters as they were to me. An eye for an eye is probably not the best way to go about things. I suppose to my subconscious was trying to tell me somethings. I suppose I don't really care so much, as I do not have those horrific dreams anymore. 
So back to Dopamine. How are you so clear on what effects what and how?
I am not doubting you, I am curious. I have only taken some vitamin B supplements.

----------


## Virismahla

> How are you so clear on what effects what and how?
> I am not doubting you, I am curious. I have only taken some vitamin B supplements.



I always read up on all supplements before I take them. I've taken each supplements seperately to test and I've taken Mucuna alone for a few nights in a row, not for the purpose of LD, just so that I can understand how it works more. Dopamine has a reputation for causing "action/adventure" dreams that can border on nightmares, but it will lend the dreamer the confidence to fight and win. I thought, "Oh, great. Zombie hacking dreams are cool anyway." In everyone of those nights, I'd be put against some monster but, even with the confidence it gave, I still lost because I'd be incapacitated in one way or another as well! In one of those dreams, I was actually tied up and a monster was eating its way through my arms and legs. In another, I was being strangled from behind by a psycho using a white handkerchief and I couldn't move to defend myself. Like, WTF? After that, I decided to use Mucuna strictly for LD experiments.

----------


## RockNRoller123

> This may not be an appropriate thread, but I'd like to share my most recent LD experience (a few hours ago). I went to bed around 12:30 and set my alarm at 5:30. After I woke up, I took a combination of the following:
> 
> 8mg Galantamine
> 750mg Choline (approx.)
> 900mg Alpha-GPC
> 400mg Mucuna (10% L-Dopa)
> 400mg EGCG (approx. 8mg Caffeine)
> 200mg Theanine
> 500mg ALCAR + 300mg ALA
> Melatonin + Valerian Root Extract (trouble falling back asleep)



Jesus man, your a freaking druggie.  ::shock::

----------


## Virismahla

> Jesus man, your a freaking druggie.



They were all natural supplements, but thanks...I guess.  ::D:

----------


## Howie

wow. You learn something everyday.

That is quite a concoction of supplements. Do you take them all at some points or how do you know what to variations to take?

Although it creates obstacles, if your confidence is high, there are no obstacle in a sense. They may be there in your dream, but interpreted by a conscious dreamer can turn the entire dream scene to your favor.

Maybe I don't fully understand.  :tongue2:

----------

